# single rear speaker Q



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

The rear speaker on my '68 is missing and looking for a replacement i see that most if not all are set up for a two wire hookup. Mine has the single blue wire (from the fader control) that will run to the speaker. Ames used to have a 6x9 with a pigtail that adapted it to a single wire, but it is discontinued. Any one have a suggestion on how to wire the single wire to a two prong speaker, or know of a pigtail that adapts? Thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

don't you just ground the other terminal?


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

dunno...that's why i'm looking for input


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Where would the original one wire set up have been grounded? Perhaps being mounted to the metal package tray sheet metal? And if so, why would they have eventually gone to a two wire connection?


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

The rear speaker had a ground clip that would hang off one of the speaker screws/studs under the rear shelf panel. It allowed Pontiac to only run the blue positive lead from the radio. You ran the negative lead from the speaker coil to that clip. 

If going aftermarket speakers but keeping your original deck - be careful. Most aftermarket speakers are 4 ohms and an original transistor Delco radio needs an 8 - 10 ohms. The additional impedance of a 4 ohm will burn out you radio over time.

S&M Electro-Tech makes excellent quality repro speakers for vintage cars. I used one of their rears for my '67. A bit pricey compared to cheap 6x9, but works well with my original radio. It came with a lead and retainer clip for the ground and I simply hooked it up the same way as the original. Still looks stock if that concerns you at all. They can also convert your original radio to modern internals so you can use a greater variety of aftermarket speakers.


Auto Electronics


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

wishihaditback said:


> Where would the original one wire set up have been grounded? Perhaps being mounted to the metal package tray sheet metal? And if so, why would they have eventually gone to a two wire connection?


Yes, the original speakers were grounded to the sheet metal shelf.
If you buy the speakers from Electro-Tech, they come with a short jumper wire that you use to ground the negative speaker terminal to an adjacent speaker mounting screw.

IIRC, the two-wire speakers were less susceptible to interference (by being isolated from the chassis ground) AND the separate ground was required for the next generation Delco radio amplifier design.

Someone else may have better knowledge about the specifics....


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks 67Twistytee and jmt455. I checked the S&M site but didn't see a 6x9 with a jumper being offered, but i will call them direct to sort thru it. A possible complication since i first posted, i fount that the car has a oem am/fm radio (instead of the stock am) from a '69 full size Bonneville or Catalina. When we talk about next generation, would this radio be one of those and need a two wire harness run to the back? If so, is it connectible to the fader control? Thanks again.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the '69 units, but I assume it's still a mono AM/FM like my '67. If so, the dash speaker switch is not really a fader control. It just cuts power to front only, rear only, or both. 

When I ordered the replacement rear speaker, I called S&M and they spent a fair amount of time on the phone walking me through the various options from 1967. They're a bit like historians concerning the U.S. automakers and had some interesting bits of info about the options available across the GM lines and model years. 

They should easily be able to walk you through whether or not you can use your existing single line feed/speaker switch and how to establish the correct ground. As JMT mentioned, the ground wire loop and crimp fittings came in my box and they package the speakers according to your specific application.


----------



## dbishoptx (May 24, 2018)

*rear speaker 65*

I just got a 10 ohm 6x9 speaker for the rear as a replacement. My old one had a clip which i took off and put on the new one. hooked up single wire and it still does not work. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't own the '68 anymore so I can't look at the wiring. The only thing that comes to mind right off is needing to ground the speaker. Look at this website and check pictures, it may be helpful. You could also give them a call as they were very helpful even before I ordered my speaker. Good luck. Classic Car Speakers


----------

